# Dr. Murad for Acne



## j_absinthe (Aug 30, 2007)

_i searched and nothing came up as a result, so i figured i'd start this..._

I'm wondering if anyone here who's suffered from acne has tried Dr. Murad's Acne Fighting kit?

I used it for a couple months, and though there were some alright results, it didn't seem to be fighting the acne as well as I wanted it to.

I swtiched to Proactiv, which was a little better, but I'm worried about the benzoyl peroxide messing up the texture of my face.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 31, 2007)

I used it pre-pregnancy, and I LOVED it.  I'm not using it now because I try not to ingest or use anything that was on my "avoid" list, but as soon as the end of December rolls around, I'll go right back to it!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 1, 2007)

For acne...I can't stress enough how much Mario Badescu's Drying Lotion helped me!! You put it on your face every night and let it stay overnight and the next day everything's dry and less itchy....in a few days they're gone! Also, it even helps prevent a pimple from popping out, you can apply it ahead of time if you feel a certain itch already, etc.  It's worth a try coz it's really very cheap.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 1, 2007)

i had just bought this from sephora like 2 days ago. so far im doing alright. 

i was between this and philosophy's kit.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 7, 2007)

proactiv worked better for me personally (but stopped working after about a year or two) But I do really like the face wash. Everything else was garbage to me.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 7, 2007)

The toner is my favorite!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 5, 2007)

im trying it right now i just bought a kit
so far its working for me way better than my neutrogena ever has. My face doesnt feel oily at all which is new...but its rather drying.

EDIT: ive been using this for a week more or less and im seeing a huge improvement! I used to have all these really dark red scar marks on my chin and those are fading and it has treated the existing acne. I havent had nearly as many breakouts as  i  would have so for me its working great

EDIT again: I have used this since i guess around  November and my skin has never looked better! IT looks AMAZING! I never get painful breakouts anymore and it is not greasy. The marks have faded some as well which is amazing.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm currently using it but I don't find that it does anything special.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 13, 2008)

I used this last year, and it took *months* before it finally unclogged my face for good to where I could use regular drugstore stuff afterwards. I had some stressful issues this past holiday and my skin just won't recover, and so I bought this kit again, and I just couldn't take the "purging process" and returned it. I think I will buy it again but modify the regimen--my skin became extra sensitive when it got colder here and I couldn't handle the glycolic acid. I have to get this messy face in control ASAP and this is one of the only two regimens that worked for me. (Not talking a/b Proactiv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## athena123 (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone's skin is different and this thread is a perfect example of how and why different products work for different people. For me, Murad acne treatments helped enormously! I used the clarifying cleanser, toner, treatment [with glycolic acid] and moisturizer for a couple of years. My skin was upgraded from acne/blemish prone to oily/occasional breakouts. Proactive was way to harsh for me and I couldn't use that for too long. 

I still love Murad's clarifying cleanser and toner, but I don't use it to often now that my skin is more combination rather than oily. I do like the underlying science with Murad products, although I can now do without a lot of the harsh sulfates and irritants he uses.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I used this last year, and it took *months* before it finally unclogged my face for good to where I could use regular drugstore stuff afterwards. I had some stressful issues this past holiday and my skin just won't recover, and so I bought this kit again, and I just couldn't take the "purging process" and returned it. I think I will buy it again but modify the regimen--my skin became extra sensitive when it got colder here and I couldn't handle the glycolic acid. I have to get this messy face in control ASAP and this is one of the only two regimens that worked for me. (Not talking a/b Proactiv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Update!

I started using Murad's Acne Complex again. It's been one month and my skin is getting back to normal (finally!) However, due to my recent skin senstitivities, I've had to modify the regimen. For the first week, I used the cleanser at night only, and the exfoliating treatment gel every other night. After one week, I moved to washing with the cleanser morning and night, and the gel every night. After two weeks of that I moved to adding the gel to my morning routine--every other morning--but found that it was speeding up the "purging" process, so I am back to night time use only and will probably remain here. My skin is smooth and soft and the dark spots from old breakouts are fading (in conjunction with other products, spf, etc).

I have the Murad mask and will try to use that sometimes, but that sulfur smell...ugh.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ETA:* To anyone that uses the Murad gel and find that it burns when you apply it, *please* make sure you pat your skin dry completely after washing your face. Even wait 5-10 minutes before applying the gel if you have to. Saves lots of pain and irritation.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 5, 2008)

uggh I hated this stuff! I used it a several years back when I first started high school. It did absolutely nothing and just dried out my skin. I think people only with really oil skin could handle it. My skin just got super flaky, broken out, and dull.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 6, 2008)

When I first bought this I thought it was working.  It was getting deep down stuff to surface.  However... that's about all it did was leave tiny bumps under my skin.

I used it for about a year and finally realized it wasnt going to do what I wanted.

I started using Aveeda's Outer Peace line and within 3 days I saw a difference.  I've been using it for a month and a half and it's still staying clear and getting rid of deep down gunk.


----------



## bebegirl88 (Jul 6, 2008)

Murad ACNE SPOT TREATMENT ONLY WORK FOR ME!!

Other Murad products is to harsh on my oily and dry skin haha
I used my derm recommendation called PEVONIA BOTANICA in exfoliant puritant and acne spot treatment and the cream for acne skin!!
My SKIN IS BACK TO NORMAL WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## wintersday (Jul 7, 2008)

i had some relief with it but not enough to spend a lot of money on. nothing more helpful than simple neutrogena from the drug store.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 8, 2008)

I use proactive in the summer. It's awsome


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Update!

I started using Murad's Acne Complex again. It's been one month and my skin is getting back to normal (finally!) However, due to my recent skin senstitivities, I've had to modify the regimen. For the first week, I used the cleanser at night only, and the exfoliating treatment gel every other night. After one week, I moved to washing with the cleanser morning and night, and the gel every night. After two weeks of that I moved to adding the gel to my morning routine--every other morning--but found that it was speeding up the "purging" process, so I am back to night time use only and will probably remain here. My skin is smooth and soft and the dark spots from old breakouts are fading (in conjunction with other products, spf, etc).

I have the Murad mask and will try to use that sometimes, but that sulfur smell...ugh.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ETA:* To anyone that uses the Murad gel and find that it burns when you apply it, *please* make sure you pat your skin dry completely after washing your face. Even wait 5-10 minutes before applying the gel if you have to. Saves lots of pain and irritation._

 
Updating again!

I've been on my modified Murad regimen since 5/31. My skin is officially clear now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used the Murad mask 2x/week for a few weeks to supplement the kit, and have now gone back to my mild cleanser. I plan on using the exfoliating gel indefinitely, and the perfecting lotion until it is gone. The cleanser I will keep around for those perimenstrual breakouts as needed (and the mask, too).

I eventually was able to move up to using the gel 2x/daily, and I plan on doing so for 6 wks straight before going back to night time only (for maintenance). My post acne marks are also fading. (I was using Ambi fade cream for them but am currently taking one month off from that as it is hq; I will then use it for 3 mos again)

HTH someone


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 1, 2008)

I used the Acne Complex kit and had a horrible allergic reaction to it.. my face was swollen and had like a diaper rash appearance (those small white bumps).  PRobably due to the fact that I have extremely sensitive skin (neutrogena gave me same side effects).  Used proactive when I was in highschool, it smoothed my skin but made it really red and irritated, nonetheless, didnt clear up my acne.  Now I use Dr. Brandt's poreless foaming wash.. works pretty well but I need to change up soon because my skin is getting "used" to it lol.. also I use differin gel and evoclin.  Good Luck!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 1, 2008)

I used all the lotion up from the kit loved it ....and the on the spot stuff and I use the face wash once a week If I use it more it dries my fave out... dry skin here...I just never use toners I hate the feel of them


----------

